# Chapman Screenwriting MFA



## jj45 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I couldn't find a current thread for Chapman's program so I thought I'd start one. The status of my application portal changed from "Pending Decision" to "Decision Reached" recently. I was wondering if anyone else has heard back/ had the same change in status/ or know what the status change general means? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 10, 2016)

No idea, as I hadn't checked it before, but I got admitted today. I didn't receive an email or letter per se, just some new student login details, and when I go to the website it says "admitted" and both gives me the option to pay a 1K deposit or decline the offer.

The email with my login info said more information regarding deadlines, finances, housing et al, would be emailed to me, but to my new Chapman email *shrugs*


----------



## jj45 (Mar 10, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> No idea, as I hadn't checked it before, but I got admitted today. I didn't receive an email or letter per se, just some new student login details, and when I go to the website it says "admitted" and both gives me the option to pay a 1K deposit or decline the offer.
> 
> The email with my login info said more information regarding deadlines, finances, housing et al, would be emailed to me, but to my new Chapman email *shrugs*



I got the same today! I think that means we're admitted?? I'm really excited but I gotta see that letter first before I go crazy haha


----------



## marion06 (Mar 11, 2016)

Still waiting to hear anything back from Chapman. On my portal it say "Pending Decision - Missing Docs." Should I be worried? The one missing document is the degree granting transcript, which I don't have since I am graduating this semester. I wonder if any of you were in that same situation but still got admitted.


----------



## jj45 (Mar 11, 2016)

@marion06 I don't think you should be worried. I was in the same boat too, as I'm graduating from undergrad in May. So I called them about a month ago and they assured me that they were aware my final transcript can't be submitted until I graduate. I received an official acceptance email today, so don't worry! I think offers are still coming out!


----------



## marion06 (Mar 12, 2016)

@jj45 Thank you that does give me hope. The wait is just killing me!


----------



## marion06 (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone still waiting to hear back from Chapman?


----------



## Nikhail (Mar 16, 2016)

I am still waiting, probably not a good sign but to be honest the script I sent to Chapman was one of my weakest, which I didn't realize and discovered from submitting various scripts to competitions. I also have that pending decision missing documents thing which they told me was some intl. student form but I don't really need to submit it unless they accept me.


----------



## Nikhail (Mar 16, 2016)

Also I spoke to them and they said decisions are being sent out from last week and will continue until April so all is not doomed.


----------



## marion06 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey everyone! So it finally says on my Chapman student portal that a decision has been reached, so I called the admissions office to know when/how I'm supposed to know what the decision is. I have been told that I should get an email and/or a mailed letter within the next couple weeks.
How long did it take for you guys to receive one of both of these things after it said "decision reached" on the student portal?


----------

